
Theranos continuously failed to comply with CMS on several counts documents show - jonwachob91
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/25/theranos-continuously-failed-to-comply-with-cms-on-several-counts-documents-show/
======
harrumph
It looks like they pulled their product claims directly out of Theranos.

